# 2 new gets



## botlguy (Jun 3, 2013)

This past Saturday, the Wife talked me into going to Spokane, Wash., about 35 miles away, to the Fair grounds for what was advertised as The Farm Chicks Sale. I thought we were going to look at a bunch of Chickens to perhaps add to out flock of exotic breeds. Turns out the "Chicks" are two women who started selling cast off "Junk" out in a wheat field many years ago. It got to be such an enormous event that they moved it to the Fair grounds several years ago. 

 Now I don't know about the original "Chicks" but the name certainly still applies to the Gorgeous young women who show up to buy. The Girl Watching (most women are Girls to me, at my advanced age) was outstanding. I don't know about other parts of the country but full mid-thigh skirts, frilly aprons and Cowboy / Cowgirl hats & boots are "In Style. Hot Dang ! Sorry, I was too busy looking to take pictures.

 We did manage to fill the back of our Durango with "Treasures" (Old rusty stuff) and I found two (2) bottles to bring home. I passed on the 3 million $9.95 blue Ball Perfect Masons. Hard to turn down but I just had to.[][] The following is what I came home with. First is a common GILKA in one of many beautiful colors for $10.00. That's about all it's worth but I've got just the window for it and some future companions, I think I'll start a color / shade run.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 3, 2013)

GILKA finish / top


----------



## botlguy (Jun 3, 2013)

Second is an addition to my "Oddball Embossing" collection. Anyone know what it might have contained. The dirt and black stuff remains until I clean it. Next picture shows the embossing better.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 3, 2013)

ROYERS' / GOOD GOODS. Sounds like they dispensed a number of products. Hand Finished / Tooled Top, early 1900 I'm guessing


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 3, 2013)

I love em in short shorts and cowboy boots, get that a lot here in hot sunny Sacto[] Good gets Jim, but the Gilkas in colors are going high on fleabay, seems the color is king attitude is really jackin up prices. Have you seen those green and teal blue and really lite blue Laxols on fleabay?? they are sellin for high prices now[]


----------



## MichaelFla (Jun 3, 2013)

That Rogers' Good Goods could have been any number of things. It appears they sold a variety of goods. The ad here says one customer had cans, another had a box, and the third had a package, all of Rogers' Good Goods. Ad is from here.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you very much for that input. I see I mis-read the name ROGERS, I thought the G was a Y. The top is very open. Poor penmanship on the part of the mold maker [][8D]

 Andy, I haven't followed the GILKAs on ebay or anywhere else so thanks for the heads up. I picked this one up because it was within my budget and I remembered them as being relatively inexpensive. Perhaps not now though. Oh Well ! I'll just expand my category to find other colorful bottles to replace my Historicals that were in a pair specific windows. Can't stand the blankness.


----------

